# Which way would you rather die?



## Alliecatcool (Mar 6, 2013)

Last night i had a dream all my friends, family, plus a few random people were there. We were being held captive by 2 men. And we were all seated in some sort of arena with a pool in the middle. Whoever fell in the pool first was taken to a hallway where there was 4 doors. Every door contained a diffrent way to die. In my dream i think i chose door #1. What a violent dream...but i am curious, which door would you choose, each door you die (No what if's).

The 1st door you are forced to drive in a car and somebody crashes into you with a truck. 
The 2nd door you are in a room and a lightning bolt hits you. 
The 3rd door you die by somebody splitting open your brain with an ax
The 4th door somebody holds you underwater until you die.


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I'd choose door number one ... seems the quickest and the least gruesome. All of them are pretty unpleasant, though.


----------



## TheOfficialMe (Apr 14, 2013)

Had i been driving into a tree or inanimate object, i would have chosen door #1, but if i was going to die, i wouldn't want to bring anyone else to death with me. The truck driver could get injured and that just doesn't sit well with me, even though it would mean i wouldn't expect it. - Ignorance is bliss, isn't it? - Door #2 is quick, but it just doesn't work with me for some reason. Door #3 is just completely awful. I don't see a bright side to it. Door #4 seems alright. I'd know what i was getting into. I would be choosing my own death. It isn't as gruesome as the rest and I would die looking like myself and knowing that i didn't drag anyone else down with me.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I kinda wanna know what its like to be hit with lighting.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd choose Door #2 because i actually really want to know what being hit by lightning feels like. 

Door #3 sounds the worst, followed by Door #4. However, apparently drowning is supposed to be relaxing...


----------



## Flero (Mar 25, 2013)

#3. The other doors all have the potential to lead to slow, painful deaths. Although I've also heard that drowning is much more pleasant than it's made out to be. So maybe #4.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd choose Door number 2. Why? Simple. It means it took a damm lightning to put me out; it's a death way more memorable and badass.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

Door #2 because I think I'd die before I realized what was going on. Plus if I'm just hanging out in my room, I wouldn't expect it at all. 

In all other cases, there would be more of an opportunity to think about the fact I'm about to die. More time for bad feelings to sink in.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

door #2. i also want to know what'd it be like to be struck by lightning, and also it seems like the quickest and easiest way. i have a pretty intense fear of car accidents so door #1 does not sit well with me, door #3 freaks me out and seems like the most painful because it'd probably take you a while to die from that, and good god #4 seems the worst you're being _held underwater until you die_
oh my god

this is interesting though


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd go with option #2, and make a Faraday cage to sit in. That way, I will be unhurt by the lightning bolt, thus surviving.

Can't fool ol' Kormoran...:ninja:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd have to go with the lightning bolt. I want to be the most electrifying man in all of creation, and not just entertainment.


* *

















:laughing:


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Door #2, at least it allows for a dramatic pose.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Door #3 because I didn't read the options first


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

I love the disproportionately large percentage of people who said lightning. I would have to agree with them, because if I have to die, it may as well be in the most awesome way possible. There are few things that would be cooler than death by lightning strike.


----------



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

Door 2.

What I am more interested in, however, is _why_ did you have such a twisted dream in the first place?


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

#2 seems the quickest way to die. (I've wondered what electrocution feels like...) #3 sounds the most painful. #4 seems like it would take the longest to die. #1 leaves too much debris for my liking, rather not be remembered for dying in a car crash...

Chose #2 for way to die.


----------



## chibiidol (Apr 6, 2013)

lightning bolt should be quick enough. Also maybe the electricity that powers my nervous system will travel up the lightning bolt to the sky and get trapped in the ozone layer


----------



## EricaRyen (Jun 30, 2013)

Definitely door #2. Simply because I would die before I even knew what was happening.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Seems like most ppl would rather die like a superhero!


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Door 2 sounds the least painful and I'd like my death to be quick. I feel like I'd die before I realized what was going on. And that's preferable to someone killing me like in all the other doors...


----------

